# Need Advice on HO behind on his mortgage



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm dealing with a HO that is behind on his mortgage, and Wells Fargo is on his checks. WF sent me a bunch of paper work to fill out, which I've done. My concern is being paid at all, I have heard to be very careful when dealing with this from other contractors. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If they don't pay, file a lien. 

Other than that, I can not comment other than to say that's the risk you pay dancing with the storm work devil.


----------



## Gryphon (May 2, 2012)

*AGreed*



Grumpy said:


> If they don't pay, file a lien.
> 
> Other than that, I can not comment other than to say that's the risk you pay dancing with the storm work devil.


I am gonna second that opinion. We pre-lien all of our jobs we do as a fail safe to getting paid. When we run into problems, that is when we go ahead and put a full lien on the property.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have done several that have been behind.It really makes things difficult even trying to get the job started.

Instead of getting my half down they tried to issue the funds in multiple payments during different phases of the restoration.Then there was the phase inspections which was no problem but a pain in the a**.

I am not talking about phases like roofing,siding then gutters.I am talking when the roof is torn off then felted,,then they give payment then roof completion,Siding removal,,payment siding installation,payment and on down th line until all repairs are made.

I did one where the roof was tore off and felted then tarped and I waited 6 days for an inspection to start the installation.I was irrate.

Then once Wells Fargo ironically enough tried to get me to sign a lien waiver before the job started and that was not happening.It has gotten to be such a nuisance to me I am thinking of not even messing with the customers that are that far behind on payments.

It seems like the contractor is under the scope just as much as the customer behind.We are paying the price for their irresponsibility IMO.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Then once Wells Fargo ironically enough tried to get me to sign a lien waiver before the job started and that was not happening.


 One of my suppliers will issue material waivers of lien before payment is received with language stating that payment has not been received and waiver is contingent upon payment. etc... May be somethign you have your lawyer work out for you. Just food for thought. I've had builders try that chit and I don't sign either. 



Roofmaster417 said:


> It has gotten to be such a nuisance to me I am thinking of not even messing with the customers that are that far behind on payments.


 That's probably the best advice I could give. I personally wouldn't get involved unless I were desperate for work. I have always said, if they didn't want a new roof before the storm event, then they are not my kind of customer. Someone 3 months behind on their mortgage is certainly not my kind of customer... And since I am usually a few grand more than the insurance is offering, where will that extra money come from? Pretty ez decision for me honestly since my policies would pretty much eliminate me from the start.


----------

